
Google’s Chinese search engine reportedly links searches to tel numbers - sahin-boydas
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/14/17861962/google-china-dragonfly-censorship-search-engine-phone-number-link-report
======
ilove_banh_mi
I still don't understand why Google's leadership believe they should support
and serve the interests of the Chinese dictatorship.

~~~
sidcool
I still don't understand why we expect public trading, for-profit Companies to
heed to ethics or morals. Profit is the bottom line. Nothing is more sacred
than that.

And this applies quite generally, even for <insert your favorite company here>

~~~
wmeredith
Because companies are made of people. Nothing a company does isn't decided at
some.point by a person. That "profit is the only sacred thing" line is
nonsense. It is possible to run a company ethically. There isn't some
moralimparative to justify a means towards the end of never leaving any money
on the table. Where does that line get drawn? Theft, murder, torture? There
are all kinds of things companies do every day the equal passing on dollars
for ethical reasons.

~~~
sidcool
The line is drawn by the top management. If there is no fear of getting
caught, there is no line, and history is a testimony of it. And all this
exactly because companies are made of people.

------
5kg
No search engine currently operating in China requires user to login including
Baidu and Bing. It’s quite ironic that Google want to set a new standard.

------
Employee2018
Google is a private company though. Shouldn't Google be able to do whatever it
wants?

------
ta76567656
The American one doesn't? I have an Android phone - they know who I am - and
they know what I search for.

~~~
awakeasleep
In context this means they plan to replicate this to a government data
warehouse.

Quite a bit different than our system of warrants and subpoenas

~~~
nielsbot
I guess we hope this backfires on the Chinese government someday... until then
I hope we (the US) don't end up in the same situation.. (any more than we
already probably are)

------
zoltaan
"don't be evil"

(unless it's profitable)

